# 2001 Pathfinder revving and idling problems



## 01pathfinder24 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello fellow Nissan drivers,

So about a month ago my 2001 pathfinder 3.5 L started Idling hard and not revving properly but when warmed up ran fine. Recently it has been not revving while driving. It will hit 2000-2500 RPM then it seems like it just totally loses power.

Sometimes it will even turn off if i dont give it gas for about 5 seconds when i turn it on. It's weird because somedays it will run fine and then the next it will totally lose power. I have heard that the MAF sensors cause alot of these problems and it can be pretty expensive to fix. I'm going to take it to a dealer when i get to Calgary next week but just wondering if anyone has any idea what it could be. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If your check engine light is on have it scanned at a parts store(most are free) and let us know the code and definition.


----------



## teero (Oct 20, 2003)

I had simialr issue, where the truck does not have power past 50 mph. It was the MAF. I found a used one from the junk yard ($175) and has been going strong for last 4 years. new one could cost about $750


----------



## bbswift53 (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a cheaper alternative to the Pathfinder MAF that has been used sucessfully:

2001 Pathfinder Mass Airflow Sensor - Nissanhelp.com


Both my coworker (2001 Pathfinder 3.5) and my girlfriend (2001 QX4) were having problems and intermittant CEL. No code pointing to a definate solution, and measuring the MAF voltage showed okay readings, but after eliminating evertyhing else, we both went ahead and ordered the Maxima part for several hundred dollars less. It worked perfectly for both of us. 

Search for part number 226802Y001 at https://www.everythingnissan.com/nissan-oem-parts-search.html; I just found it there for $77.69.


----------

